# Ob/gyn coding seminars



## stacy (Apr 10, 2014)

I am new to coding OB/GYN, does anyone have any information where I can attend any seminars or any good websites for this speciality.


----------



## astough (Apr 10, 2014)

*seminars*

I have attended some seminars done by McVey Associates. They have a website www.mcveyseminars.com if you want to check that out. They offered a wealth of information.


----------



## tpkeith (Apr 10, 2014)

ACOG presents wonderful coding workshops throughout the country.  If your physician is a member, you should be able to find information on their website.  The only catch is a physician must attend or must have attended within the previous two years.  It is well worth the time and money for staff and physicians.
Teresa Keith
North Georgia Women's Center, Inc.


----------

